# Weighted Dips



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

These have started to become my favourite exercise but at the start of each set the first two reps I can only manage half reps before I feel confident enough to do 8 reps going down low, and I do them with a 20kg plate but at the end of each set I get a severe pain at front shoulders (for a few seconds) before it goes.

Someone was telling me weighted dips are unnatural and can cause serious shoulder injuries if done with heavy weights over a prolonged period, is there any truth in this?

And does anyone else have a problem with the first reps of their sets?


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

they are good i managed to get 3x20 plates on but they ****ed my shoulder eventually i think it was my rotator cuff


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Its a very natural and functional movement is dips.

I know what you mean about the first rep or two. I always just about fail on my first rep on my heavy set, but then get into the rythm.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Tom1990 said:


> they are good i managed to get 3x20 plates on but they ****ed my shoulder eventually i think it was my rotator cuff


That is what seems to the problem, as i have moved up from 10kg to 20 kg quite quickly but little wary about going higher as shoulder feels like its going to get injured.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I wouldn worry about jumping up to 20kg quick. thats a nomal eight for folk when they start to train this exercise in ernest.

Maybe once you get upto the 40-60kg range its would be wise to take care and go slow as the risk of njury is increased alot at this point

onwards and upwards mate


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

why dont you start with no weight just use your own body weight to begin with so you can warm up properly. then move onto weighted dips


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> why dont you start with no weight just use your own body weight to begin with so you can warm up properly. then move onto weighted dips


I would hope that thats a given with any exericise before going onto a full on heavy working set?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Proper warmup with good form on all sets including weighted and you should be fine.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Weighted Dips are a fantastic exercise but they really do need a good warm up. If you think about the position your arms and shoulders are in when you push up, there are very few other exercises that cause you to press a load that way so connective tissues will be pretty unused to heavy loads at that angle when you first start doing them.

I would suggest for someone starting out on them not to add any weight until you can do a good set of 20 reps with bodyweight. Then when you do start adding weight to the belt and lowering the reps, move up cautiously and always start with a couple of bodyweight warm up sets each session.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

John XTC-SE said:


> These have started to become my favourite exercise but at the start of each set the first two reps I can only manage half reps before I feel confident enough to do 8 reps going down low, and I do them with a 20kg plate but at the end of each set I get a severe pain at front shoulders (for a few seconds) before it goes.
> 
> Someone was telling me weighted dips are unnatural and can cause serious shoulder injuries if done with heavy weights over a prolonged period, is there any truth in this?
> 
> And does anyone else have a problem with the first reps of their sets?


i suggest warming up properly with a slightly heavier weight for instanct i do.

BW x 10-15

BW+20kg x 6

BW+40kg x 3/4

bw+55 work set think i got 7 last time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Do some RC work prior to your workout?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

These exercises are awesome!!!!!!

I start my tricep training with them on a a friday.

1 set natural body weight - 15 reps, slow controlled and deep to warm up muscles.

2nd set - 10kg plate - 12 reps slow controlled and deep.

3rd set - 20kg plate - 10 reps, good form

4th set - 30kg - hard work 8 reps LOVE IT!

Must admit i did injure my self about 6 months ago try to go to heavy to quick on it though!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

John XTC-SE said:


> These have started to become my favourite exercise but at the start of each set the first two reps I can only manage half reps before I feel confident enough to do 8 reps going down low, and I do them with a 20kg plate but at the end of each set I get a severe pain at front shoulders (for a few seconds) before it goes.
> 
> Someone was telling me weighted dips are unnatural and can cause serious shoulder injuries if done with heavy weights over a prolonged period, is there any truth in this?
> 
> And does anyone else have a problem with the first reps of their sets?


Weighted dips are one of my favourites too. I have to go slow on my first rep for some reason. One thing that has helped with this is doing some dips sets where you start from the bottom position. It was a tip a powerlifting chum of mine gave me, and it did work. Every so often I need to do these after putting the weight up.

As for the pain in the front of the shoulder joint, I would try to retract your shoulderblades back during the motion and if possible go for a wider grip.

I do not believe that there is anything unnatural about dipping, nor is the risk profile bad for them either. I have gone low and heavy for many years now without problems.

All the best,

J


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> why dont you start with no weight just use your own body weight to begin with so you can warm up properly. then move onto weighted dips


I always do warm up with bodyweight so lack of warming up isn't an issue.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Weighted dips are one of my favourites too. I have to go slow on my first rep for some reason. One thing that has helped with this is doing some dips sets where you start from the bottom position. It was a tip a powerlifting chum of mine gave me, and it did work. Every so often I need to do these after putting the weight up.
> 
> As for the pain in the front of the shoulder joint, I would try to retract your shoulderblades back during the motion and if possible go for a wider grip.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1: Always take notice of your replies as you offer sound advice.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

shoulder pain is usally the consequence of going too deep. when doing weighted dips I always do very slow negatives to ensure I don't dip too far.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Just an update as I done these yesterday and I never went down as deep, and retracted shoulder blades back and never felt any shoulder pain so onwards and upwards


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

dont go down too low just parallel, i do 30k 3 x 10 at that and triceps are good


----------

